# Pima Air Space Museum



## James Pickering (Dec 24, 2005)

Please excuse the cross-post -- I am a newbie and posted this in the wrong section.

The Pima Air Space Museum is a jewel for Military Aircraft devotees:

Two hangars are dedicated to WWII aircraft and include a B-17, B-24, B-25, B-29 (2), C-47, etc. along with a growing exhibit of fighter aircraft. The latest addition is a fully restored German V1 "Doodlebug" complete with its transporter -- FIESELER Fi103-A1 (V-1) HOELLENHUND SERIAL NUMBER 121536 

http://www.pimaair.org/images/stories/buzzbomb_med.jpg

Following is a truly marvelous gallery of photographs that I am sure every enthusiast will enjoy:

http://unicycling.smugmug.com/gallery/146897


----------



## evangilder (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice shots on that second link.


----------



## James Pickering (Dec 25, 2005)

Here is another photo gallery link:

http://community.webshots.com/album/82840892qeQWrT


----------



## Haztoys (Dec 25, 2005)

James ... I'm up in Prescott Arizona...I,m about two and a half hours from there... I've never been to the Pima Museum  

I know ,,, I know ... Need to get down there..

To save my but here on the fourm..

Last week i had to go to the west coast .. And got to go to Chino Museum ,, Palm Spring Air Museum .. And the Patton Tank Museum..

Thanks for the pics... 

Have Fun 

David 

Hazardous Toys inc


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 25, 2005)

You went to all those museums in southern cal, and you didnt go to the March AFB museum?


----------



## Haztoys (Dec 25, 2005)

syscom3 said:


> You went to all those museums in southern cal, and you didnt go to the March AFB museum?



Theres a museum at March AFB  ... I did not know that  ... I'll have to put that on my list... Thanks 

Any other museums out west I should know about?? ... Let me know 

Almost forgot ... Went by PacWest too ...


----------



## evangilder (Dec 26, 2005)

There are a ton of them out here on the West Coast. I volunteer at the CAF museum in Camarillo. Next time you get out this way, you may want to check it out.

http://www.orgsites.com/ca/caf-socal/index.html


----------



## Huffy (Jan 5, 2006)

I like the pics on the second link James ,Nice one, and welcome too!


----------



## CurzonDax (Jan 5, 2006)

Living in the Nashville area sucks as far as major aviation museums. The Staggerwing and Sevierville museums are relativly close but they are very small and expensive for what they have. The closest large museum in my area is the museum at Warner Robbins in Georgia and thats still 6 hours away. 

:{)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm more or less in the same boat as you, Curzon. I live fairly close to two or three small aviation museums, but the closest decent ones (in Canada that is) are in Ontario, no less than a good 13 to 14 hour drive from here.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 5, 2006)

I reckon I could get up to Duxford or Hendon in 4-5 hours...When I get behind the wheel within the next year im gonna have to make a few trips.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 5, 2006)

of course with your lancaster loving sidekick  well, wouldn't want you going off on your own thinking that perhaps some of the non-british planes were perhaps better than ours


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 5, 2006)

Of course, I need someone to put up the tent whilst I go and mingle with the air crews


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 5, 2006)

oh i didn't know chav boy was coming too


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 5, 2006)

Yeah my 2 man tent might be a bit of a handful for him though


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 5, 2006)

you mean on account of the fact it's considderably larger than him


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 5, 2006)

Indeed I do  Actually we better not take him, I dont wanna buy a booster seat...


----------



## CurzonDax (Jan 7, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> I'm more or less in the same boat as you, Curzon. I live fairly close to two or three small aviation museums, but the closest decent ones (in Canada that is) are in Ontario, no less than a good 13 to 14 hour drive from here.



EEEEEKKK!! 13-14 hours. Okay I will not complain so much about being so far away from a museum.

:{)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 7, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Indeed I do  Actually we better not take him, I dont wanna buy a booster seat...



what cos he'll nick it?


----------



## CurzonDax (Jan 11, 2006)

Still the best state in the southern US us Florida. Just off the top of my head I can think of 6 major museums or resoration facilities including one that lets one, for a fee of course fly in a Texan or a Mig 15.

:{)


----------



## ollieholmes (Jan 11, 2006)

CurzonDax said:


> Still the best state in the southern US us Florida. Just off the top of my head I can think of 6 major museums or resoration facilities including one that lets one, for a fee of course fly in a Texan or a Mig 15.
> 
> :{)



Come to the U.k, we have more collections than Florida in a place smaller.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 12, 2006)

yeah, all but one of them east of bristol


----------



## ollieholmes (Jan 12, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> yeah, all but one of them east of bristol



True, i guess thinking about it now. I am so lucky, old warden is 5 miles away and we get the big planes for their displays turning over my house. And duxford is only 40 mins drive away.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 13, 2006)

god the shuttleworth collection's evening displays are one of the ones i wanna see most of all!


----------

